# So they are not a herd, but I wanted to show you anyway ... PICS



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 3, 2011)

So I have been having baby fever.  A little over a month ago, I purchased a breeder Trio of Marans from PEACHICK (I tell my wife, it is all her fault).  Got them home and they layed the next day and continue.  Well I could not let those Marans eggs be eatten, so I might have fired up the incubator.  And since it was running, why not stick some White Silkie eggs in there also.  And here are the results.  Oh and BTW, the White Silkies I also got from PEACHICK.  And to top it off, my first 100% hatch, 8 Marans Eggs and 8 Beautiful Chicks.

Plus thanks to BYH, I decided to try taking some pictures that were not blah..  Hope you enjoy.



























Oh and there might be staggered hatches going to happen over the next month.   Shush, don't tell anyone...


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 3, 2011)

Eeee! Congrats! I loooooove runningthe incubator and hatching eggs. My nose is glued to the Brinsea when hatch is going, it is just so amazing.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 3, 2011)

They are adorable! That would make a fabulous Christmas card.


----------



## elevan (Dec 3, 2011)

Precious!  Will you be entering those in the Picture of the Week  contest?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 3, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Precious!  Will you be entering those in the Picture of the Week  contest?


Yes, I will enter them in the Pic of the Week.  I am thinking I am going to make the Silkie Pic a Christmas Card.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my, why oh why can't you be closer?? We NEED some hatching eggs 

I love the 1st pic. Please put that one in my Christmas card


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your successful hatching!  Absolutely adorable chicks.

Also really like the pics.  Definitely be a good Christmas Cards.  


K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 4, 2011)

I would be very interested in some chicks come Spring.


----------



## peachick (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW ED!! CONGRATS!!

thems some cute chicks!!  (if I do say so meself )

you need some wheaten ameraucana babies in that photo


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 4, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> WOW ED!! CONGRATS!!
> 
> thems some cute chicks!!  (if I do say so meself )
> 
> you need some wheaten ameraucana babies in that photo


No thank you.  I still have the one wheaten ameraucana I got from you (Lady) who is 5 years old now.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Please send those chicks to me in the little slay  , gift wrapped , and delivered on Christmas day so I have time to build another coop !!  They are tooooo cute !!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 8, 2011)

Thought I would share, the three silkies PIC officially became our Christmas Card for this year.  Order was placed this morning via Snapfish.


----------



## aoxa (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

Here come the BYC people to admire your chicks.... Those are very cute pictures!!!


----------



## Pidgey104 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cute little fuzz balls


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> They are adorable! That would make a fabulous Christmas card.


X 2!  Just perfect!


----------



## ChickensXOXO (Jan 10, 2012)

They're adorable! 

I needed a chick fix without BYC up and running. Thanks!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So I have been having baby fever.  A little over a month ago, I purchased a breeder Trio of Marans from PEACHICK (I tell my wife, it is all her fault).  Got them home and they layed the next day and continue.  Well I could not let those Marans eggs be eatten, so I might have fired up the incubator.  And since it was running, why not stick some White Silkie eggs in there also.  And here are the results.  Oh and BTW, the White Silkies I also got from PEACHICK.  And to top it off, my first 100% hatch, 8 Marans Eggs and 8 Beautiful Chicks.
> 
> Plus thanks to BYH, I decided to try taking some pictures that were not blah..  Hope you enjoy.
> 
> ...


How sweet!! 

~Aspen


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

soooooooooooo cute


----------



## Magic Birdie (Jan 10, 2012)

Awwww little fluffy chickies


----------



## weimarmama (Jan 10, 2012)

So very cute


----------

